# My dog is very picky



## pr3dat0r (Sep 2, 2011)

She doesn't eat everything I offer her. 80% of the time she'll refuse to eat what I give her to eat, she will just smell it and then go away. I've tested it many times - I give her the food I decided to give her, she doesn't eat it. But when I gave her chicken, she ate one whole chicken. I noticed that she was hungry, but she didn't like the food I first gave her. How can I "solve" this "problem"? 

Is there any way I can make my dog eat other stuff too, not only meat. She only eats meat (preferably chicken). She doesn't really like dry food either. This is worrying me. Sometimes when we don't have meat in the fridge, I start panicking. 

Help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

If she's not sick or tiny or old. . .

Choose what you'll feed her for that meal. Dry food only, dry food with a little meat mixed in, all meat, whatever. Put that food down. Don't fuss over her or try to convince her to eat it. Just put it down and go about your business. After 15-30 minutes (pick a time period and stick with it), pick the food up and don't feed her ANYTHING until her next meal time. Don't fuss or act like this will get her any attention at all. Act like you don't care whether she eats or not (even if it does bother you. She won't starve herself). Do the same thing at her next mealtime. Keep it up until she learns to eat what you give her when you give it to her. Even if she holds out for 3 or more days, don't give in. It takes a lot longer than that for a large healthy dog to starve. She will figure it out eventually, and it'll save you a lot of trouble and frustration in the long run.

Dogs are made to eat meat. What else do you want to feed her?


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Willowy gave solid advice. Make her a meal, put it down, don't fuss over her and take it away if she doesn't eat it within your allotted amount of time (I give my Boys 10 minutes). 

I have a very picky dog and this method is what works. He might go a day or two but he won't starve himself. Sometimes dogs just aren't in the mood to eat; I am sure you have skipped a meal here and there too! Also, depending on the dog, some will go off of food (or eat very little) during their heavy shed. Please go to a Vet and have her checked out though and make sure she is healthy. Have them check her teeth/gums as well. 

But don't despair. My dog has been this way his whole life. He just is not food motivated. at all. He is uninterested in treats and table scraps and I don't force it on him. However, he knows that when his bowl of food goes down he better eat it or he isn't getting anything else for a while. 

I find that its a lot harder for humans to watch/deal with than dogs.


----------

